# ss Osprey



## mike pen (May 5, 2008)

hi, i wonder if you could help me, i am researching my ancesters, and came across two great uncles of mine,they went to america in 1856 on a ship called the ss osprey on the 14 nov, i was wondering if there was a pic o the ship anywhere,many thanks if you could. mike pen


----------

